

How I read HN - loumf

One, compile a short list of users who regularly comment and who maintain a high level of discourse (or whatever your discussion preference is).<p>Save bookmarks to their threads pages (just change the id at the end of this link)<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=loumf<p>Which is mine, but I don't suggest you bookmark me because I barely comment.<p>Start from those pages, don't bother with the home page unless you are bored.  Explore parents, links, etc that seem interesting.
======
DanielN
You might find
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hapackcnjagkljgfjl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hapackcnjagkljgfjlgonohbabnfgopc)
helpful.

/shameless plug

